# Little bit scared, breathing problems



## Pookie (Aug 9, 2008)

Over the last few weeks I have noticed if I lay on my back in bed I feel shortness of breath and its panicing me a little. 

I don't generally pay a lot of attention to my weight or my food intake, but this has scared me a little and made me feel uncomfortable in my size, I weigh just over 300lbs with over 60 of that gained over the last couple years after my husband left and I was terribly depressed and dealing with the divorce I turned to comfort eating in the extreme, I mean, was never a waif before  but I know so much gain has had a detrimental effect on my health.

I am not sure what I am looking for making this post, maybe advice, maybe just being able to share these fears with people who actually understand me. I haven't even told my boyfriend I am having breathing issues, I don't know if I am embarressed or what....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Pookie, do you only have this when you lie on your back, or do you have it any other time? Do you feel wheezy when you are like that, or like you need to cough something up, or is it just like you can't get enough air? I sometimes in humid summer weather get quite breathless, and I feel better again when the air is dryer. 

I watched a TV programme a few weeks ago that showed something that I didn't actually know. It showed that a fat person has fat packed around their lungs that stops the lungs from inflating fully to get a really deep breath, and that is why we get get breathless more easily. It might just be that you are not now able to breath in as deep as you used to, and when lying on your back, this is restricted more. 

I know that you must be a bit loathe to see the doctor though, since we all know that most docs in the UK would tell you just to lose weight, even if it was a willy growing out of your forehead.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, its only hard to breath while laying on my back, I mean I get breathless climibing the 3 large flights of stairs to my flat, but I figure thats expected  Its the fact I can't breathe while doing nothing, just laying thats scary and new to me.

I suppose it makes sense there is fat packed in the space around lungs as well... never thought of that!

Everything ever wrong with me is because of my weight, I am sure if I got attacked by a alien elephant shaped marshmallow, it would be my fault for being a bigger target! I hate going to them, its never a positive thing about my weight, he even missed the fact I broke a small bone in my foot saying I would have foot pain anyways... then was all oh crap, its actually broken :doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like one of the manifestations of sleep apnea to me...I have the same problem among others. Sounds like a sleep study is in order.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 9, 2008)

Did your breasts grow? I don't know if I'm the only one, but I've found as my breasts get larger it is less comfortable to lay on my back, both because the breasts shift toward my throat, and because its frankly, more weight on your chest. I'm assuming this doesn't happen on stomach or side... so, that could be it. Try elevating your head more?

I hope you figure it out!


----------



## Pookie (Aug 9, 2008)

:blush: um, yes, they have and the fact I started a new contraceptive pill and they are all bloated... may have hit upon something there...


----------



## imfree (Aug 9, 2008)

Pookie said:


> :blush: um, yes, they have and the fact I started a new contraceptive pill and they are all bloated... may have hit upon something there...



Do get a sleep study, Pookie. If you need a CPAP
or Bi-PAP, it will be a great help in breathing when
you're lying down.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 10, 2008)

Pookie said:


> :blush: um, yes, they have and the fact I started a new contraceptive pill and they are all bloated... may have hit upon something there...



I don't mean to scare you, but you need to see a doctor about this. One of the side effects of birth control pills can be blood clots or pulmonary emboli. It probably isn't so serious if you don't have the shortness of breath all the time, but since you're on a new pill and have gained weight, it would be a very good idea to at least call the doctor who gave you the pill and speak to a nurse in their office to determine what you should do next. It's probably nothing but better to be safe than sorry. 

.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2008)

Pookie, definitely get seen. Breathing problems are nothing to take lightly. It could be sleep apnea; it could be the pressure of your weight on your lungs; in my own case, I had a similar problem resulting from the pressure of my abdominal fat on my lungs. And, it could also be completely unrelated to your size. However, it's a good idea to be seen so you can get treatment. In the meantime, be sure and sleep with your head elevated; that'll help keep your airway open and your lungs able to work more efficiently.

Best of luck to you, and be sure and go, okay? Promise?


----------



## Pookie (Aug 10, 2008)

I am taking a new generation POP so it's unlikely as its safe to use with overweight patients, and I have been taking it for over 8 months and seeing the nazi contraceptive nurse at points.

I may go to the Dr... as for a sleep study, I have zero clue about how you go about something like that and I am certianly in no position to pay for one, so unless its NHS there is not a way to have it. My Dr's are totally un-supportive of anything... as I already said missing a effing broken bone by being dismissive of it as weight related isn't confidence inspiring for anything else being taken seriously.


----------

